
Ruby is about to get red hot. Again - numo16
http://astonj.com/tech/ruby-is-about-to-get-red-hot-again/
======
goyuix
An interesting collection of links to projects that are helping to push ruby
to new places... but I just can't agree that it is "widely regarded as the
language of the web". If anything that would have to go to JavaScript - even
this article lists multiple ways that ruby is being cross-compiled to
JavaScript.

------
gamechangr
I see it back up :)

Great blog

